# How to Protect Hive from Bear Attacks?



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

I am starting my first hive this spring, and know there are bears around. Anybody have a method they rely on for this? Nite Guard is an option I am considering. I know some beekeepers use electric fencing, but I am looking for less expensive options.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Here in Big Sky Country they swear by electric fencing...A lot of big aviaries (is that what they are called?) and that is what they all use. Good luck!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Over the years I've seen quite a number of pictures posted on bee forums of apiaries torn apart by bears. Consider the monetary investment you're making in bees and equipment. I don't have bears, but I have solar electric fence for my horses. Compared to what I've spent on bees and boxes, I believe the electric fence would be well worth it.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Electric fencing.

I don't think I would even try the Nite Guard. I know some folks say they work, but I think I would just go ahead and spend the money on the electric fencing.

I have even heard of people in thick bear country of putting tin foil with peanut butter on the electric fencing. Bears come through and lick the yummy peanut butter, gets a shocker on the tongue and runs off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"A lot of big aviaries" * is where they raise or keep birds.

Apiaries is where colonies of bees are kept.

Bees and the equpment are not cheap investments for most people. Queens today are also costly so spend the money on an electric fence and save some heart ache down the road.


 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a page with some information on bears.

Keep in mind that some of the pictures show strapping systems that kept bears from destroying hives but were still knocked over. But if the hives were strapped to the pallets, they would not even be able to do this.
http://www.pennapic.org/dealingwithbears.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

A friend started having trouble with bears...He hung a couple of cans of pepper spray coated with peanut butter on a barb wire fence around his bee yard. Bear came bit the pepper spray can, no more bear problems.


----------



## the old dude (Feb 29, 2012)

an electric fence is the only fool proof way, i could post dozens of pictures of my hives that have been wrecked by the bears


----------



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions, sounds like I'll have to start looking into the electric fencing afterall. I am at least going to get straps and have a very heavy duty hive stand.


----------

